# Kubota Parts Online for older models....?



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been searching..... 
Any recomendations for an "on line" parts sorce for older Kubotas?
I have a late 80's L245DT that needs a muffler flange (90* Up).

Thank You


----------



## DickSnyder (Jul 30, 2011)

_Try Service Department Vic @ , sure he can point you in that direction. Dickhttp://www.orangetractortalks.comhttp://www.orangetractortalks.com_http://www.orangetractortalks.com


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Weaver's Compact Tractor hooked me up with a nice little one piece rig.
Thanks DickSnyder


----------

